# The PB via Blackberry



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 13, 2010)

Do you have to use a specific URL to view the PB via Blackberry? I keep getting a message that says the site is too large to view.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 13, 2010)

Bump...
I'd like to know, too, if anyone has the answer!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 13, 2010)

Tapatalk Blackberry Beta is out. Here is a forum about it where you can download it:

Tapatalk for BlackBerry (Beta) - Tapatalk Community Forum


----------



## Micah Everett (Aug 13, 2010)

It works fine on my BB 9630 using Opera Mini rather than the standard browser. In fact, I'm typing this reply on my Blackberry!


----------



## torstar (Aug 14, 2010)

Micah Everett said:


> It works fine on my BB 9630 using Opera Mini rather than the standard browser. In fact, I'm typing this reply on my Blackberry!


 

Works fine on the standard browser for my Bold 9700.

This marks the first time in my life that the technology at hand is superior to another's.

Then again, the BB was invented in Canada [or was it...]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 14, 2010)

Paid option (already mentioned) is Tapatalk.

Free mobile app: vBulletin BlackBerry App | BerryBlab.com

If you don't want to use an app then you can surf to the Mobile Theme for this site: http://www.puritanboard.com/forum.php?styleid=64


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 14, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Paid option (already mentioned) is Tapatalk.
> 
> Free mobile app: vBulletin BlackBerry App | BerryBlab.com
> 
> If you don't want to use an app then you can surf to the Mobile Theme for this site: http://www.puritanboard.com/forum.php?styleid=37


 
Thanks, Rich!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 16, 2010)

Micah Everett said:


> It works fine on my BB 9630 using Opera Mini rather than the standard browser. In fact, I'm typing this reply on my Blackberry!


 
I just tried out Opera Mini. Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Nov 16, 2010)

How about you guys step out of the stone age and get yourselves an Android? =)


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, I think one of our entrepreneurial computer gurus should create an app for the iPhone/iPad....


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 16, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Well, I think one of our entrepreneurial computer gurus should create an app for the iPhone/iPad....


 Tapatalk works on iPhone.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 17, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I think one of our entrepreneurial computer gurus should create an app for the iPhone/iPad....
> ...


 
But Fred... I'm not talking about something that merely "works." I'm envisioning a full-blown app with all sorts of cool features. 

For instance, I've seen apps that enable searching for very particular things - I think it would be cool to have a "confessional church" locator - I've already seen how various folks have put together maps with locations, why not bring it all together in a cool user friendly app? one could search for a church by denomination and (or!) confession. Etc.

We could even have the official PB judgment of confessional status. For instance we could have something that says "This church says they adhere to the Westminster Standards, but they seem to say it with a "wink, wink, nod, nod." or on the other end we could say, "This church REALLY belives the Westminster Standards." Then we could know which churches are safe. 


Don't settle for something that merely "works." That's European thinking. Here in America we want it to work... and work really well.

But alas, I'm the good idea fairie and I have absolutely no skillset to realize my ideas nor do I know how I could begin to make them actuality.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 17, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> seem to say it with a "wink, wink, nod, nod." or on the other end we could say, "This church REALLY belives the Westminster Standards." Then we could know which churches are safe.



Man! I'll bet that app would make the author...TENS of dollars! What a great idea!


----------

